# Let it snow let it snow let it snow!



## Banned (Apr 10, 2008)

I woke up this morning to find the snow coming down - big flakes, the heavy, wet stuff.  I hate snow, but this made me very happy!  The roads are not safe and we have about 15cm so far with at least another 10 to come.  I've been dying to get a day off and now I have a snow day!  I might have to go in tonight to teach, but if the roads are still really bad at 4pm I will cancel class.

I never thought I'd be happy to have this kind of snow, but I get to stay home today now!!!


----------



## ladylore (Apr 10, 2008)

Well then in your case Bg :snowballs: :woohoo:


----------



## Halo (Apr 10, 2008)

I am glad that you are getting a much needed days rest even if it is because of snow :yuck:


----------



## Misha (Apr 10, 2008)

:xmad:Yeah I'm in Edmonton and we had a big dump last week.  So depressing, but if you get a snow day out of it, that's all good.  Enjoy!!  :canadian:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 10, 2008)

:yahoo: a real day off for bg!


----------



## Banned (Apr 10, 2008)

Almost, ITL, but not quite!!

The snow let up around noon, but I stayed in bed til 3:30, at which point I had a shower and headed in to work as it looked like class would run tonight.  By the time I got to work, it was snowing like mad again, so I had to make a decision.  I cancelled classes.  This being Calgary, where the weather changes every five minutes, I knew it could be sunny and 30 within two hours, but...whatever...it was snowing then!!  Anyway I ended up working for about three hours, and I brought a tonne of work home that needs to be done, but I didn't have to stay and teach so I still got to come home early and be in bed most of the day.  I'm not complaining or feeling guilty - it was great!!!  I've been working about 120 hours/week (seriously) for the last month or so and am just fried, so just having this one day made such a difference.  Hallelujah!!


----------



## Halo (Apr 11, 2008)

BG,

That is so awesome that you got to stay in bed and get the much needed rest that you needed.  I know that sometimes just one day of rejuvinating yourself can make all the difference in the world.  I hope that you can plan more of those so that you don't burn yourself out.

Take care


----------



## lallieth (Apr 11, 2008)

We are due for snow/rain here today and tomorrow...oh well at least the snow has almost melted


----------

